# Angel trying to kill his mate?



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

Reprint from our club newsletter (50 club members, but I only got one response so far so I decided to CC & P) - -
We've had 5 successful matings but the fry never got beyond 5 weeks except for 5 individuals that we fished out of the tank on a leaf, transferring them as eggs to a smaller tank- out of approx. 50, only 10% +/-, survived to the typical angel shape. These ate very well on live Baby Brine, Hikari "First Bites", and shredded tuna in water- they're now about 2-1/2 months old, and eating mostly crushed Omega One 4X daily, w/ BBS every other day...
The next 3 spawnings hatched OK after the eggs and /or fry were removed to another tank, but the fry didn't survive until they got their laterally compressed form. We left the last spawning with the parents and they did a supreme job raising the fry- well one did, up until we felt we could feed them BBS- they got one feeding- the next AM, we awoke to find no babies, and one of the parents extremely agitated-as I approached the tank, she(?) slammed into the glass from about 2 inches away, then slowly wobbled to a rear corner where she sat on the gravel and/or leaned on the canister intake stem for about 24 hrs.
-As far as I'm concerned this is dying behavior, and that's where it sits...as far as the cause we're mystified- there's one thing though- the male started beating her badly today, where the y'day when the fry disappeared, he hung out at one end of the tank (29 gal) and she was at the other end all day and night. Normally, they're inseparable- - These are young fish-we got them as dime-sized about a year ago. - Update below -
We do have a kitty who likes to bat at them with her paw, jumping up from the floor- she's a typical cat- you can housebreak 'em, but if your back is turned they'll do exactly whatever they like...stubborn too.
The sick female is in a hospital tank- I don't think she will survive.
*c/p*


----------



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

2nd day- she's swimming, but not feeding yet...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

any signs of wounds or injuries?

you have her in salt/heat QT right?

My male used to do this till my female grew a set and put him in his place. My breeding pair is very aggressive especially at night towards eachother, I have 3 juves maybe quarter size in there with them and the adults have taken to them and kept them safe and looks to be teaching them.

Has she crap'd yet?


----------



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

"Any signs of wounds or injuries?
- Negative...
you have her in salt/heat QT right?
- I did- she died today
My male used to do this till my female grew a set and put him in his place. My breeding pair is very aggressive especially at night towards eachother, I have 3 juves maybe quarter size in there with them and the adults have taken to them and kept them safe and looks to be teaching them.

Has she crap'd yet?
Not known
-TY for responding


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

That sucks, yeah love hurts when it comes to some things. Mine havnt gone that far but ive had to separate them a few times.


----------



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

*GOOD NEWS-Re: Angel trying to kill his mate?*

I supplied a substitute female 3 days ago- there were wigglers this AM! (no breeding behavior noticed, maybe because tank is thickly planted..)
This kinda disproves theory that angels mate for life-- may be true until one of the pair dies, though- -


----------

